# Cajas decodificadoras Gelect HD-HL1209 , HD-AA1604 y otras.



## yreloba

Hola, tengo problemas con mi cajita decodificadora, la misma inicia solamente hasta llegar a poner el logotipo o marca (GELECT) en la pantalla, en este punto se bloquea y solo e apaga desinstalandole la entrada de la alimentacion. ¿Existe alguna manera de resolver este problema?.
GRACIAS y SALUDOS.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debes contactarte con el proveedor del servicio !

Actualización :

http://www.google.com.ar/url?url=ht...ggZMAE&usg=AFQjCNG6u1mX8vWdruSPHe_CVaa4V8-lhw

Saludos !


----------



## yreloba

Gracias por su apoyo, intentaré hacer lo que me anuncia el documento, aunque creo que para hacerlo al menos debe iniciar el dispositivo, bueno, JAJA, pues si, soy cubano, ya he hablado con un amigo y eso mismo haré, programar la EPROM, no tengo de otra pues ya he intentado agregarle las actualizaciones y no funciona.
Saludos y Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## francoliranza

Quiero saber si ya yreloba resolvió reparar su caja decodificadora

Su caja decodificadora solo se puede reparar reprogramando la eeprom del equipo.

Espero entonces que yreloba haya podido resolver este inconveniente de su cajita decodificadora


----------



## redysc

Hola, tengo una cajita de estas HD-HL 1209. Hasta la semana pasada solo le había puesto memorias de 8 y 16GB. Cuando le puse un disco de 1 tera da ¨formato desconocido¨ en Inglés.
Mi novia probó la cajita en un híbrido Atec y funcionó perfectamente. Se me ocurre que es un tema de configuración (aunque he cacharreado por todos lados). Lo cierto es que no veo por ningún lado cuánto aguanta la caja. Yo supuse cuando la compré que al menos 1 tera, pues una más vieja que había comprado (una Konda estándar), los aguantaba sin problemas. 
Para colmo trato de entrar a Lacetel y tiene problemas la página cuando exploras por dentro. Por favor, si alguien me pudiera ayudar..

Quise decir Konka en el mensaje anterior


----------



## yero

hola, tengo el control remoto de la cajita gelect que se puso loco, el led verde no para de parpadear y en el TV  ,pone y quita el mute sin parar

que puede ser eso????
, gracias


----------



## pandacba

Quita las pilas, desarma el control remoto, la goma de las teclas deben estar adheridas con algo pegagoso, a esta lavalas bien con un detergente suave, y a la placa limpiala con alcohol isopropílico deja secar todo bien al sol, y luego arma de nuevo, el control deberia funcionar bien


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se                                   mojó ?


----------



## pandacba

Me han llegado muchos controles con ese problema lo curioso que entre la goma y la placa hay una sustancia pegagosa como la que deja el agua azucarada, preguntas y nunca te dicen nada, pero por lo visto cayo encima, te o café, lo limpian por fuera pero adentro estan las pruebas.....


----------



## elgriego

pandacba dijo:


> Me han llegado muchos controles con ese problema lo curioso que entre la goma y la placa hay una sustancia pegagosa como la que deja el agua azucarada, preguntas y nunca te dicen nada, pero por lo visto cayo encima, te o café, lo limpian por fuera pero adentro estan las pruebas.....



 Esa sustancia pegagosa estimado es un tipo de hongo,que se forma en la goma de los teclados,,lo podes guardar en condiciones pristinas,pero con el tiempo aparece eso.Mas o menos como las bacterias que se comen el policarbonato de los cd. Quizas la venganza de la naturaleza.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo un control remoto UNIVERSAL tipo "Credit Card" que compré hace . . .  *año 2000* ,  , conservo el blister con el manual de instrucciones y dentro está la factura , lo único cargoso es que utiliza pilas monedita  CR2025 aunque de apuro le he puesto CR2032 y queda el portapilas embarazado 

*Nunca le ha fallado un botón , nunca !*

Y los de DirecTv no duran dos años


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Aparte de la lógica limpieza, pues siempre aparecen llenos de grasa, hongos y caldo de sopera*, revisar no se hubiese quedado trabado el pulsador (goma) de mute.
Como norma cuando me pasa reviso todos los pulsadores. También se me ha dado que por falta de pila se quede "pillado" en una única función.

Me apunto lo de los hongos.



*Lo lógico es que se llenen de grasa, de los dedos y el ambiente, pero a veces te lo traen por que se ha caido en la sopera, en el cubo de la fregona, entre las fáuces de un cán o cualquier otra increible ocurrencia humana.


----------



## pandacba

También me ha pasado que alguna acendosa dama limpio el control (telefonos inalámbricos incluidos)con algún buen producto que dejo inmaculado el control por fuera, pero fuera de servicio, al abrir el pobre lleno de algún misterioso líquido limpiador......
Eso sin contar que se le callo encima el té, café o cuanta infusión consuma el ser humano....


----------



## francoliranza

De las cajas decodificadoras de TV digital que se comercializan en Cuba. También el esquema de los circuitos de interface (nombrados: SPI Flash, PPI Flash, Parallel Flash) que usa el programa Gx DownloaderIII para la actualización de estos equipos.

El micro que utilizan estos dispositivos es el GX3113.¿Alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar lo que necesito?

Gracias de antemano. Saludos. ...


----------



## josancardenasm

Hola francoliranza. 

los .bin son archivos binarios y ya compilados. 

Sabiendo de antemano *la arquitectura para la que está compilado* podrías usar un gdb compilado para esa arquitectura y usar el comando "disass main" para extraer el código ensamblador del binario. 

Te dejo un link donde puedes encontrar algo de información al respecto.

https://medium.com/@rickharris_dev/reverse-engineering-using-linux-gdb-a99611ab2d32


----------



## Figueredo

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por acá y no sé cómo funciona este sitio. Soy técnico en electrónica y mi mundo es la automática, pero de la caja decodificadora Gelect Hd-Hl 1209 no sé casi nada, busco información sobre un defecto o al menos eso creo yo que es, tengo una que cuando se reproduce desde memoria ficheros grandes, de dos horas por ejemplo solo reproduce hasta 1:43 horas, ahí corta la reproducción y comienza con el fichero siguiente, ya actualicé y sigue igual. Agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Me encanta la idea de un sitio como este en el patio no sabía de él. Buna tarde para todos


----------



## lanier

necesito que publiquen las spiflas de las cajas decodificadoras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lanier dijo:


> spiflas


 Queeeeee?????!


----------



## Dreamer2018

Figueredo dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo por acá y no sé cómo funciona este sitio. Soy técnico en electrónica y mi mundo es la automática, pero de la caja decodificadora Gelect Hd-Hl 1209 no sé casi nada, busco información sobre un defecto o al menos eso creo yo que es, tengo una que cuando se reproduce desde memoria ficheros grandes, de dos horas por ejemplo solo reproduce hasta 1:43 horas, ahí corta la reproducción y comienza con el fichero siguiente, ya actualicé y sigue igual. Agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan brindar. Me encanta la idea de un sitio como este en el patio no sabía de él. Buna tarde para todos


Tienes que actualizarla


----------



## Ler97

Hola a todos tengo una caja decodificadora Gelect HD-HL1209 que no prende, Si se mide la continuidad en la entrada da corto circuito y cuando se alimente el voltaje en la entrada cae casi a cero.. Hay un integrado marcado como HBAA solamente, de 5 terminales, que no se que es. He hecho busqueda en internet y no logro encontrar ni el esquema de la caja ni ningun dato del mismo. ¿Podria alguien ayudarme? Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## frica

Hola Ler97:

*Envíanos fotografías de calidad del interior del aparato y de la PCB (por ambos lados). *

Y no soy experto en electrónica pero lo que haría sería :

- Hacer una i*nspección visual de la PCB* y sus conexiones: ¿algún componente quemado?, ¿alguna señal de quemado en la PCB o carcasa?¿algún condensador hinchado o con algún otro defecto visual? ¿señales de humedad u oxido? ¿fusibles abiertos?

- *Testar los componentes de la PCB en busca de corto*: Afortunadamente esto puede hacerse midiendo los componentes en placa. Busca diodos que marquen 0 o muy pocos ohmios por ambos lados, lo mismo digo para los condensadores (aunque pocas veces se ponen en corto). Las resistencias no se ponen en corto así que no es necesario revisarlas de momento. Los transistores suelen fallar mucho poniéndose en corto: revisa si tienen dos pines con 0 o pocos ohmios. Los IC, comprueba si los pines de voltaje de entrada (suelen llamarse Vcc) o salida, está cortocircuitados con el pin GND o tierra.

Quizá sean cosas básicas, pero con mis conocimientos (que son justitos) es lo que yo haría en principio.


----------



## Ler97

Gracias Frica. Ya hice eso que me indicas por eso preguntaba que es el componente marcado con BHAA pues no encuentro informacion del mismo.


----------



## frica

En el mensaje anterior dijiste HBAA ¿puedes confirmarnos el marking code? Mejor incluso una fotografía.


----------



## Ler97

El componente es marcado como BHAA. Voy a intentar subir fotos.


----------



## ruiz191

Tengo una gelect hd-hl1209 y un mando universal GSSG kt1440. La caja cuando reproduce un vídeo de USB, no responde al botón pausa de este mando. Si alguien supiera a que se debe esto y como solucionarlo. La caja responde al resto de los botones. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

- Podría ser que no sean del todo compatibles.
- Desarma el control y limpia el botón pause , previo podrías ver con el teléfono celular en modo cámara si está emitiendo infrarrojos.


----------



## ecapirro

Hola estoy en la misma situación de ler97 encontre un ic de 5 patas en corte  y rastreando se que va directo a la entrada de antena y no encuentro info de ella en internet


----------



## Lisbelito

ecapirro dijo:


> Hola estoy en la misma situación de ler97 encontre un ic de 5 patas en corte  y rastreando se que va directo a la entrada de antena y no encuentro info de ella en internet


Hola amigos este IC conmuta 5 V para la alimentación de la antena electrónica se puede desconectar en el menú de la cajita pero a veces no se desconecta y al colocar una antena con dipolo los 5V se van a tierra y se quema el IC ya he tenido 2 cajitas que al no tener dicho IC no lo pongo y me funciona igual. Saludos


----------



## ecapirro

Muchas gracias lo retire pero sigo sin señal de video ni por hdmi ni por A/V

He revisado la placa no encuentro ningun corte aparte del ic de 5 paticas( el interruptor para la antena) he pensado flashear la spi flash pero el update no coincide con el tamaño de la memoria alguien a hecho un backup de la memo que me pudea facilitar


----------



## error

Tienes que fijarte que haga la rutina: primero enciende el led verde, luego pasa al rojo, entonces la enciendes por el mando y tiene que pasar de nuevo al verde


----------



## ecapirro

No hace esa rutina se queda en led verde y no hace mas nada


----------



## error

Tienes que resoldar la RAM con aire caliente


----------



## CarlosCuba93

Hola mi nombre es Carlos soy de Cienfuegos, Cuba y tengo un problema con la caja Gelect HD-AA1604. Al conectarla solo prende el led verde y no hace nada más, no saca señal de video, ni de audio, revisé los voltajes de alimentacion internos y están bien en los convertidores DC-DC, el microprocesador está alimentado al menos porque el disipador esta caliente. Se habla mucho que puede ser causado por unos capacitores SMD en corto cerca del microprocesador o que sea la memoria Flash. Alguna sugerencia más especifica sobre como solucionar esto sería de gran utilidad. Gracias de antemano. saludos.


----------



## Angel Labrada

Probaste con otra fuente de alimentación? Los filtros de salida de la fuente se dañan y cuando trata de encender el voltaje se cae y reinicia la caja.


----------



## Snowup

Aca les adjunto el esquema de la caja decodificadora SOYEA-SDP160,puede servirles para orientarse en otros modelos


----------



## Snowup

Planos de STB Gelect (Caja decodificadora Gelect)

Espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## Snowup

Dump de eeprom de la Soyea SDP160 ,lo encontre en mi base de datos aun no lo he probado


----------



## Snowup

Esta es la salva de la eeprom Gelect HD HL 1209


----------



## CarlosCuba93

Hola gracias por las sugerencias sobre el problema de Led verde en la caja Gelect HD-AA1604. Alguien podría ayudarme en brindarme el dump de la eeproom para reprogramarla? (gelect HD-AA1604) Gracias. saludos desde Cuba


----------



## Snowup

CarlosCuba93 dijo:


> Hola gracias por las sugerencias sobre el problema de Led verde en la caja Gelect HD-AA1604. Alguien podría ayudarme en brindarme el dump de la eeproom para reprogramarla? (gelect HD-AA1604) Gracias. saludos desde Cuba


----------



## CarlosCuba93

Gracias snowup la reprogramaré y probaré si la cajita enciende. Tengo una duda y no se si pudieras ayudarme, por lo menos brindarme mas claridad sobre el problema del led verde que se queda fijo. (enciendo la cajita, prende el led en verde y no entra ni tan siquiera en standby, no hace mas nada) es decir mi pregunta especifica a ese problema de la gelect 1604 es si esto puede ser causado directamente por la eeprom desprogramada o si es por otro elemento (capacitores smd en el micro, micro dañado, reguladores) etc.  que pudieran estar causando esa falla de led verde fijo. Tengo claro que pudiera estar causado, por supesto por otro dispositivo dañado pero desde tu experiencia ese problema generalmente lo produce la eeproom?


----------



## Snowup

La eeprom puede muy bien dar ese problema que mencionas,pero claro siempre debes descartar como minimo que los voltages de trabajo principales esten presentes y ver si hay algun recalentamiento fuera de lo normal en algun area,pudieras a falta de datos comparar impedancias en las diferentes lineas de alimentacion a ver si estan dentro de los parametros de una placa que sepas funciona ok,anteriormente en este tema dejé adjuntos algunos planos de gelect no especifican modelo pero te dan una idea del diseño que usan


----------



## emocu

Ler97 dijo:


> El componente es marcado como BHAA. Voy a intentar subir fotos.



Me parece que está marcado como S92


----------



## Mailenys

Hola se me dañó el mando de mi cajita HE GELECT que otro mando podría ser compatible? Gracias de antemano si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## ElectroDroid

yreloba dijo:


> Hola, tengo problemas con mi cajita decodificadora, la misma inicia solamente hasta llegar a poner el logotipo o marca (GELECT) en la pantalla, en este punto se bloquea y solo e apaga desinstalandole la entrada de la alimentacion. ¿Existe alguna manera de resolver este problema?.
> GRACIAS y SALUDOS.


Debes actualizarla*,* para ello entras a Internet y descargas la última actualización del modelo que sea tu cajita*,* esa actualización la copias en una memoria USB y la introduces en la cajita*,* una vez echo ésto la misma te dará una opción de actualizar, actualizas y problema resuelto*.*


----------



## Angel Labrada

Mailenys dijo:


> Hola se me dañó el mando de mi cajita HE GELECT que otro mando podría ser compatible? Gracias de antemano si alguien me puede ayudar



Hola Mailenys, el mando universal para cajitas de Cuba kt1440



ElectroDroid dijo:


> Debes actualizarla*,* para ello entras a Internet y descargas la última actualización del modelo que sea tu cajita*,* esa actualización la copias en una memoria USB y la introduces en la cajita*,* una vez echo ésto la misma te dará una opción de actualizar, actualizas y problema resuelto*.*



Hola amigos, no se si este método funcionaría en este caso porque la caja se queda en el logotipo, de todas formas reconoce la memoria?
En ese caso yo lo que he hecho es sacar la memoria eeprom y reprogramar externamente


----------



## mpmichel80

@Ler97 , busca un condensador smd en corte.


----------



## Pedro Duran Lopez

yreloba dijo:


> Hola, tengo problemas con mi cajita decodificadora, la misma inicia solamente hasta llegar a poner el logotipo o marca (GELECT) en la pantalla, en este punto se bloquea y solo e apaga desinstalandole la entrada de la alimentacion. ¿Existe alguna manera de resolver este problema?.
> GRACIAS y SALUDOS.


Hay que actualizar la eprom


----------



## Khalles

Hola tengo una caja gelect hd hl 1290 que enciende pero no detecta ningun canal, me pueden ayudar


----------



## MarlonRic

Hola. Tengo una cajita GELECT que no enciende con el mando a distancia.
El mando lo pruebo con la cámara del móvil y se ve que funciona.
¿Qué le pasa a mi cajita?


----------



## yreloba

MarlonRic dijo:


> Hola. Tengo una cajita GELECT que no enciende con el mando a distancia.
> El mando lo pruebo con la cámara del móvil y se ve que funciona.
> ¿Qué le pasa a mi cajita?


Cambia el Cristal del mando. Eso suele suceder.. Suerte


----------



## Up1234

Angel Labrada dijo:


> Hola Mailenys, el mando universal para cajitas de Cuba kt1440
> 
> Hola amigos, no se si este método funcionaría en este caso porque la caja se queda en el logotipo, de todas formas reconoce la memoria?
> En ese caso yo lo que he hecho es sacar la memoria eeprom y reprogramar externamente



Hola, yo tengo este mismo problema con mi caja decodificadora,  no se como hacer lo de la eeprom podrían explicarme?, saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Sahec

Buenas tardes, me podrían ayudar enviando los planos o una foto( de la placa)de una caja decodificadora gelect hd-hl1209


----------



## emilio177

Aqui informacion
No das detalle de lo que quieres hacer...


----------



## yreloba

emilio177 dijo:


> Aqui información


Excelente información, muy útil pienso yo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## cbauta

Tengo un problema con mi caja descodificadora gelect hd-hl1209, la conecto a la corriente enciende el led verde par de segundos y pasa a stanby (led rojo), hasta ahí todo bien pero cuando la enciendo por el mando se pone en verde unos segundos y se vuelve a poner en rojo, nunca llega a dar video, alguien sabe que puede ser ?


----------



## emilio177

Abrelo fotos de la placa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cbauta dijo:


> alguien sabe que puede ser ?


Probablemente una falla del hemipaticunsún electróbolo.
Leiste el resto del tema para ver que dice sobre esa falla??? Seguro que no...


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez De

*¿*Alguien tiene una imagen clara del PCB de la caja gelect hd-hl1209 que se vean los componentes que se encuentran debajo del USB*?*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eduardo Hernandez De dijo:


> Alguien tiene una imagen clara del pcb de la caja gelect hd-hl1209 que se vean los componentes que se encuentran debajo del usb



También ayudaría que tu subas una foto dónde marques que componentes específicamente necesitas distinguir !


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez De

El componente del centro q*ue* aparece quemado es el q*ue* me interesa*.*

Y si se puede una imagen clara de la placa en cuestión para ver el enlace del circuito*,* pues como est*á *quemado no logró definirlo*.
G*racias por responder*, *amigo*.*


----------



## Yunier lara

Quizás esta imagen te sirva


----------



## Eduardo Hernandez De

Yunier lara dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 266365
> Quizás esta imagen te sirva


Muchísimas gracias amigo, eso es justamente lo que estaba buscando, acabas de salvarme el día


----------



## dmilanaraujo

Hola, tengo una cajita Gelect HD-HL1209 que el mando dejó de funcionar, con una aplicación de control remoto en el teléfono si funciona bien, la duda mía es que el mando cuando aprieto cualquier tecla apuntando al TV el led del TV si parpadea y probando con la cámara del teléfono también se ve que el led del mando funciona, pero la cajita ni se inmuta, el mando tiene baterías nuevas porque inicialmente pensé que podía ser por las baterías, probé con otro mando igual y pasa exactemente lo mismo, la cajita la actualicé y nada, también la restablecí de fábrica y tampoco, no sé si la cajita puede descalibrarse o algo así que haga que el mando no le funcione. alguna idea?


----------



## Emartin

MarlonRic dijo:


> Hola. Tengo una cajita GELECT que no enciende con el mando a distancia.
> El mando lo pruebo con la cámara del móvil y se ve que funciona.
> ¿Qué le pasa a mi cajita?



Hola*,* tengo éste problema con hd-1604 *G*elect*,* que se puede hacer *?*


----------



## Herlansc

Ler97 dijo:


> Hola a todos tengo una caja decodificadora Gelect HD-HL1209 que no prende, Si se mide la continuidad en la entrada da corto circuito y cuando se alimente el voltaje en la entrada cae casi a cero.. Hay un integrado marcado como HBAA solamente, de 5 terminales, que no se que es. He hecho búsqueda en internet y no logro encontrar ni el esquema de la caja ni ningún dato del mismo. ¿Podría alguien ayudarme? Gracias por adelantado.



*B*uenos días*,* si revisa la entrada de alimentación en ese integrado se cae Vcc 5*V,* remplázalo porque est*á* en corto ok y es integrado*,* es un regulador  de 3.3 o 1.2 *V* según su configuración*,* vale
buena


Emartin dijo:


> Hola*,* tengo éste problema con hd-1604 *G*elect*,* que se puede hacer *?*



*A*migo puede ser el receptor de la caja o problema de programación, tiene que revisar que en la pata de salida del receptor cuando apriete cualquier tecla en el mando a distancia haya variación de ten*s*ión en ese punto*,* si lo hay  entonces prueba reprogramar la espron de la caja*,* vale


----------



## ocrespoperez

yreloba dijo:


> Cambia el Cristal del mando. Eso suele suceder.. Suerte


Hola a qué se llama cristal del mando? disculpe es el led? gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, suele ser un componente rectangular de color naranja o azúl que se dessuelda, se le rompe una pata o símplemente se avería internamente.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Les escribo porque tengo una cajita de estas que no prende, el dueño me comenta que estaba trabajando bien pero se fue la corriente y al volver no quiso prender más. Al destaparla y conectar la fuente pude ver que soltó algo de humo por la zona el Q8 (Mosfet- A1SHBÑ: (PDF) A1SHB Datasheet - P-Channel Trench Power MOSFET) y la desconecté inmediatamente. Al topar con el dedo Q8 estaba caliente, lo medí con la escala de continuidad y de Drain-Source el multímetro pita, además BC153 y C565 también lo hacen (pita “corte”).

Mi preguntas son:

¿Está bien que el multímetro pite, o no?

¿Serán estos componentes los causantes de la falla?

¿Los debo remplazar?

Recuerden que soy novato en esto, jajajajaajaaa

Gracias cualquier ayuda y un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.

Estos son los que miden en corte...

OJO, esta no es mi placa, tomé la foto de aquí del fofo.


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les escribo porque tengo una cajita de estas que no prende, el dueño me comenta que estaba trabajando bien pero se fue la corriente y al volver no quiso prender más. Al destaparla y conectar la fuente pude ver que soltó algo de humo por la zona el Q8 (Mosfet- A1SHBÑ: (PDF) A1SHB Datasheet - P-Channel Trench Power MOSFET) y la desconecté inmediatamente. Al topar con el dedo Q8 estaba caliente, lo medí con la escala de continuidad y de Drain-Source el multímetro pita, además BC153 y C565 también lo hacen (pita “corte”).
> 
> Mi preguntas son:
> 
> ¿Está bien que el multímetro pite, o no?
> 
> ¿Serán estos componentes los causantes de la falla?
> 
> ¿Los debo remplazar?
> 
> Recuerden que soy novato en esto, jajajajaajaaa
> 
> Gracias cualquier ayuda y un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269163
> Estos son los que miden en corte...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269164
> OJO, esta no es mi placa, tomé la foto de aquí del fofo.



El procedimiento es ir sacándolos y probando de a uno, si el corto está en la placa o en el componente.


----------



## El Comy

analogico dijo:


> El procedimiento es ir sacándolos y probando de a uno, si el corto está en la placa o en el componente.


Gracias por responder, en verdad me metí a fresco (como decimos acá) y levanté los condensadores por un lado y ellos así levantados midieron corte y el mosfet también. No he podido levantar el mosf porque estoy intentando hacerme una estación de calor casera pero no me trabaja bien, jajajajaa.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…
¿Entonces los dos condensadores están en corte?
¿Si es así cómo hago para remplazarlos si no tienten impresa ninguna identificación para iniciar la búsqueda del remplazo?
¿Pudo encontrar remplazo para el mosfet en una place madre para PC (ASROCK G41M-VS3)?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Si te refieres a que te dan baja resistencia al medirlos entonces sí, deben estar en *corto*.
*¡ OJo..! *Corte no es lo mismo que corto, corte sería abierto y corto sería cerrado, puenteado.

El condensador C25 parece estar en paralelo al C565 ¿has revisado si no está en corto?


----------



## analogico

Solo probar, el integrado de abajo parece que es este:



			https://datasheet.lcsc.com/lcsc/2001061733_TMI-STI3470_C478938.pdf
		


En ese caso el valor sería 22uF y el condensador de arriba es mas chico, así que sería menos uF, y el Mosfet *A1SHB,* según el datasheet es un Mosfet P y creo que la Asrock tiene Mosfet N


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Dejo data del A1SHB.






						(PDF) A1SHB Datasheet - P-Channel 20-V(D-S) MOSFET
					

A1SHB Hoja de datos, A1SHB datasheet, YANGJING - P-Channel 20-V(D-S) MOSFET, Hoja Técnica, A1SHB pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es
				









						(PDF) A1SHB Datasheet - P-Channel Trench Power MOSFET
					

A1SHB Hoja de datos, A1SHB datasheet, H&M Semiconductor - P-Channel Trench Power MOSFET, Hoja Técnica, A1SHB pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es


----------



## El Comy

Gracias por la aclaración del corte el corto, lo que me ocurre es que en escala de continuidad el multímetro pita y marca 000. ¿Esto sería corto?

Medí el C25 en escala de continuidad y me hace lo mismo. ¿Entonces para remplazarlos solo me guío por el tamaño físico y busco otros que sean igual y no pite el multímetro?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola Comy !

Si pita es corto , pero los mediste en mano o en placa ?


----------



## El Comy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hola Comy !
> 
> Si pita es corto , pero los mediste en mano o en placa ?


Saludos hermano...
Los medí en placa y luego levanté uno de sus extremos y medían corto, el C25 no lo he levantado para medirlo.
Tampoco he levantado el mosfet...
En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72) he tratado de encontrar el datasheet pero no lo logro (¿Servirá para el remplazo?)
En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72 y t04-15) he tratado de encontrar los datasheets pero no lo logro (¿Servirán para el remplazo?)
En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72 y t04-15) he tratado de encontrar los datasheets pero no lo logro (¿Servirán para el remplazo?)


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos hermano...
> Los medí en placa y luego levanté uno de sus extremos y medían corto, el C25 no lo he levantado para medirlo.
> Tampoco he levantado el mosfet...
> En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72) he tratado de encontrar el datasheet pero no lo logro (¿Servirá para el remplazo?)
> En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72 y t04-15) he tratado de encontrar los datasheets pero no lo logro (¿Servirán para el remplazo?)
> En la placa Asrock hay varios (K72 y t04-15) he tratado de encontrar los datasheets pero no lo logro (¿Servirán para el remplazo?)



Creo que no , el to4  parece ser un transistor npn , y el k73 un Mosfet N con otros componentes

Antes de buscar el Mosfet prueba los capacitores que te faltan.


----------



## El Comy

analogico dijo:


> prueba los capacitores que te faltan


Levanté los 3 condensadores sospechosos y siguen midiendo en corto fuera de la placa además el mosfet también continúa midiendo en corto.
No he podido levantar el Mosfet, no tengo estación de calor llevo días tratando de lograr una cacera pero no levanta ese mosfet, jajajajaaaa


----------



## KareDany

Hola foreros, cuando hay daño en Q8 (MOSFET) es necesario revisar el conector de USB, debe estar en cortocircuito, mejor quitarlo de la placa de circuito impreso y comprobar que desaparezca el corto circuito en C565, C565 está conectado entre los + 5 Volts que conmuta Q8 y el chásis (negativo del circuito). Este problema se ocasiona al conectar un pen drive o Disco Duro Externo (HDD) y deformar los contactos que tiene el jack o conector de USB (se pegan los pines al blindaje metálico exterior del conector). Adjunto un pequeño esquema obtenido por Ingeniería Inversa de esta parte del circuito, espero sea de ayuda, en cuanto al MOSFET es un AO3401A, saludos de:
KareDany.


----------



## El Comy

KareDany dijo:


> mejor quitarlo de la placa de circuito impreso y comprobar que desaparezca el corto circuito en C565,


Gracias por responder hermano, lo que me preocupa es que estos condensadores el C565 el C25 y el BC153 medían corto luego de levantarlos. Co ellos levantados el Mosf sigue en corto pero podría ser el USB voy a verificar y luego comento.


KareDany dijo:


> cuando hay daño en Q8 (MOSFET) es necesario revisar el conector de USB


Tenías mucha razón hermano, el puerto USB tenía dos pines levantados en su parte interior.


----------



## KareDany

Retira con cuidado el jack USB(utiliza cautin apropiado y chupaestaño) y verifica entonces si desaparece el cortocircuito en C565, saludos


----------



## El Comy

KareDany dijo:


> Retira con cuidado el jack USB(utiliza cautin apropiado y chupaestaño) y verifica entonces si desaparece el cortocircuito en C565, saludos


Efectivamente, en los puntos donde estaba C565 ya no hay corto digo los puntos porque ya había levantado el condensador y entre punto y punto había corto pero ya no. El que continua en corto es el mosfet el problema será encontrar el remplazo. El corto de CB253 también desapareció, jajajajajaaaa, quien si no sirve más es el puerto USB estaba destruido por dentro voy a ver si logro montarle uno de una placa de DVD que tengo para reciclaje.


----------



## KareDany

Revisa nuevamente el Q8 (MOSFET), según datasheet que adjunté, hay un diodo entre drenador y fuente, por lo que te puede dar lectura el multímetro en un sentido, fíjate sino conduce en ambos sentidos al invertir las puntas del multimetro entre drenador y fuente(en este caso estaría defectuoso) , si conduce en uno solo, entonces debe estar bien.


----------



## El Comy

Esto es en escala de diodos...

¿Está roto?


----------



## KareDany

Si obtienes 0 ohms entre drenador (D) y fuente (S) en los dos sentidos, entonces Q8 en cortocircuito, sino tienes estación de soldar con compresor de aire aliente, utiliza una pinza de corte con buena punta y parte el MOSFET a la mitad después con un cautin de punta fina y no mas de 30 Watts de potencia retira lo que quedó soldado en el circuito impreso, practica primero varias veces con un componente con encapsulado semejante en una placa para reciclaje, saludos


----------



## El Comy

KareDany dijo:


> Si obtienes 0 ohms entre drenador (D) y fuente (S) en los dos sentidos, entonces Q8 en cortocircuito, sino tienes estación de soldar con compresor de aire aliente, utiliza una pinza de corte con buena punta y parte el MOSFET a la mitad después con un cautin de punta fina y no mas de 30 Watts de potencia retira lo que quedó soldado en el circuito impreso, practica primero varias veces con un componente con encapsulado semejante en una placa para reciclaje, saludos


Creo que lo puedo hacer pero lo que me preocupa es el remplazo.


----------



## analogico

para ablandar la soldadura que trae de fabrica,
añade soldadura nueva




El Comy dijo:


> Creo que lo puedo hacer pero lo que me preocupa es el remplazo.


busca otro mosfet P 
aunque sea mas grande

y si no 
y si es el del usb, puentenado D y S


----------



## KareDany

Puentear entre drenador y fuente de Q8 ya está hecho, el MOSFET está en corto, si lo deja así siempre estará energizado con +5 Volts el conector USB y el pen drive o disco duro externo conectado estarán siempre energizados, aunque la caja decodificadora esté en Stand-by


----------



## El Comy

Se puede usar así?
Hola, les cuento que la puse por unos minutos y trabajó bien solo que noté que bajaba y subía el volumen y por temor la quité. Me preocupa que el disipador del micro estaba bastante caliente. ¿Es normal o puede ser por el corte del mosfet?



KareDany dijo:


> Puentear entre drenador y fuente de Q8 ya está hecho, el MOSFET está en corto, si lo deja así siempre estará energizado con +5 Volts el conector USB y el pen drive o disco duro externo conectado estarán siempre energizados, aunque la caja decodificadora esté en Stand-by


Podría usase bajo estas condiciones?


----------



## ane1983

mpmichel80 dijo:


> @Ler97 , busca un condensador smd en corte.


Saludos amigo, estoy de acuerdo contigo, y encontré en corto todo lo q esta en salida de vídeo RCA, pero necesito plano, deben haber mas elementos en paralelo, además cuando lo saque si es condensador no sabré el valor, C32 y C210. Sabes el valor?


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Podría usase bajo estas condiciones?


 de todos modos tendrias que quitar el mosfet
el G no puede estar en corto


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa, revisando nuevamente las fotos que subiste, veo que las tomaste de un post anterior, entonces en tu placa retira R14, sino estás utilizando amplificador de antena exterior (booster) puedes quitar esa resistencia. En cuanto a la temperatura del micro es normal que caliente el disipador de calor. Revisa el voltaje de entrada de 5 Volts durante el funcionamiento de la Caja Decodificadora, sobre todo cuando varíe el nivel del volumen, también el resto de los voltajes (3.3 Volts y 1.2 Volts).

En cuanto a la pregunta de ane1983 , si están en corto los componentes asociados a la salida de video por RCA en una GELECT HD1209, es muy probable que esté dañado el micro, la salida de video es desde el pin 2 del micro, C210 (es de 47pf) está conectado entre la salida de video por RCA y el chásis, así que si está en corto es porque alguna descarga eléctrica alcanzó la salida de video, tal vez desde el TV al que estaba conectada la Caja Decodificadora, saludos


----------



## El Comy

Entonces quito R14, Q8 y hago el puente entre D y S?

Saludos para todos, disculpen la demora para responder es que mi internet e muy malo jajajajaaaa. Díganme si puedo quitar R14 que de hecho se ve muy dañada en mi placa, y a Q8 lo levanto y hago el puente entre D y S para terminar con la reparación. Medí los voltajes y están bien.
Desde ayer intento subir una foto de mi placa y no lo logro, jajajajaaa además he estado buscando en internet el diagrama en BoardViewer de una placa ASUS P5G41-M LE vieja que tengo para ver si encuentro un Mosfet-P pero nada.

Hola a todos…

Les cuento que quité R14 y dejé a Q8 tal y como está y el equipo tiene como 2 horas de trabajo y parece estar todo bien, de hecho el puerto USB que puse está trabajando bien. Mil gracias a todos por la colaboración, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


----------



## KareDany

Hola, recuerda desconectar siempre el pen drive o el disco duro externo que esté conectado por USB al apagar la caja decodificadora, porque siempre se queda energizado al estar en corto Q8, saludos


----------



## El Comy

KareDany dijo:


> Hola, recuerda desconectar siempre el pen drive o el disco duro externo que esté conectado por USB al apagar la caja decodificadora, porque siempre se queda energizado al estar en corto Q8, saludos


Entendido hermano, si en un futuro encontrara un mosfet P les comunico para que me orienten y remplazarlo. Gracias por todo.


----------



## ane1983

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, revisando nuevamente las fotos que subiste, veo que las tomaste de un post anterior, entonces en tu placa retira R14, sino estás utilizando amplificador de antena exterior (booster) puedes quitar esa resistencia. En cuanto a la temperatura del micro es normal que caliente el disipador de calor. Revisa el voltaje de entrada de 5 Volts durante el funcionamiento de la Caja Decodificadora, sobre todo cuando varíe el nivel del volumen, también el resto de los voltajes (3.3 Volts y 1.2 Volts).
> 
> En cuanto a la pregunta de ane1983 , si están en corto los componentes asociados a la salida de video por RCA en una GELECT HD1209, es muy probable que esté dañado el micro, la salida de video es desde el pin 2 del micro, C210 (es de 47pf) está conectado entre la salida de video por RCA y el chásis, así que si está en corto es porque alguna descarga eléctrica alcanzó la salida de video, tal vez desde el TV al que estaba conectada la Caja Decodificadora, saludos


Muchas gracias KareDany, por hdmi funciona; pero para mi no correcto.¿ Si actualizo mejorará? Esta caja nunca trabajo, parece que tiene dificultades de fábrica. ¿El diagrama lo tienes?


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa, actualizar el software o flashear la SPI Flash no te va a solucionar la ausencia de video en conector RCA, verifica continuidad entre el pin 2 del micro y el contacto del centro del conector RCA de video, si esta bien (hay continuidad), verifica entonces que NO haya cortocircuito entre el centro del conector RCA y el chásis de la caja decodificadora, quita C210 que habías dicho estaba en corto, si quitando C210 sigue el cortocircuito, entonces el defecto esta en el micro, en cuanto al tema del esquema eléctrico no dispongo del mismo, saludos


----------



## ane1983

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, actualizar el software o flashear la SPI Flash no te va a solucionar la ausencia de video en conector RCA, verifica continuidad entre el pin 2 del micro y el contacto del centro del conector RCA de video, si esta bien (hay continuidad), verifica entonces que NO haya cortocircuito entre el centro del conector RCA y el chásis de la caja decodificadora, quita C210 que habías dicho estaba en corto, si quitando C210 sigue el cortocircuito, entonces el defecto esta en el micro, en cuanto al tema del esquema eléctrico no dispongo del mismo, saludos


Gracias, muy agradecido, haré lo que me dices pero me refiero con actualizar a que mejore la calidad por hdmi


KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, actualizar el software o flashear la SPI Flash no te va a solucionar la ausencia de video en conector RCA, verifica continuidad entre el pin 2 del micro y el contacto del centro del conector RCA de video, si esta bien (hay continuidad), verifica entonces que NO haya cortocircuito entre el centro del conector RCA y el chásis de la caja decodificadora, quita C210 que habías dicho estaba en corto, si quitando C210 sigue el cortocircuito, entonces el defecto esta en el micro, en cuanto al tema del esquema eléctrico no dispongo del mismo, saludos


Disculpa amigo; cuando dices chasis te refieres al negativo gnd. La cajita es plástica.


----------



## KareDany

Así es, chásis = negativo ó ground (gnd), actualizar no mejora calidad en HDMI(1920 x 1080) , se actualiza para rectificar errores en la escritura de algún parámetro del menú o agregar algún codec de audio o vídeo, por ejemplo en la Runch DTT1900 se realizó una actualización para agregar codec de sonido AC3, ya que algunos ficheros de video con este codec de sonido se podian ver bien, pero no se oían, ya que no estaba inicialmente incluido en la primera versión.


----------



## ane1983

KareDany dijo:


> Así es, chásis = negativo ó ground (gnd), actualizar no mejora calidad en HDMI(1920 x 1080) , se actualiza para rectificar errores en la escritura de algún parámetro del menú o agregar algún codec de audio o vídeo, por ejemplo en la Runch DTT1900 se realizó una actualización para agregar codec de sonido AC3, ya que algunos ficheros de video con este codec de sonido se podian ver bien, pero no se oían, ya que no estaba inicialmente incluido en la primera versió


Amigos, otra igual hl-1209, pero la de casa, he probado tres memorias flash pone "dispositivo insertado"; pero cuando vas a buscar entonces pone "unsupported format", que opinan?


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa, defecto curioso, si muestra "dispositivo insertado", debemos suponer que están los 5 Volts del conector USB(de todas formas mide a ver cuánto hay) , pienso debes revisar el estado físico del conector USB, estado de las soldaduras del conector USB, probar con otros pen-drives y al final tendrás que flashear la SPI Flash, éxitos en la tarea y saludos


----------



## ane1983

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa, defecto curioso, si muestra "dispositivo insertado", debemos suponer que están los 5 Volts del conector USB(de todas formas mide a ver cuánto hay) , pienso debes revisar el estado físico del conector USB, estado de las soldaduras del conector USB, probar con otros pen-drives y al final tendrás que flashear la SPI Flash, éxitos en la tarea y saludos


Muchas gracias amigo, en cuanto pueda lo haré.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos a todos, les cuento que creo haber encontrado el desaparecido mosfet P, jajajajaaaa es un (H15) ustedes me dirán si es o no. El problema está en que no logro que mi rustica estación de calor trabaje bien, me quema el cuerpo del componente pero no derrite el estaño. Hice lo que me recomendaron de estañar el componente para luego levantarlo y nada. Tengo que ver cómo mejoro mi estación, jajajaaa.


----------



## KareDany

Hola, estaña por el lado del MOSFET hasta hacer una bolita de estaño fundido entre los dos pines adyacentes y entonces estaña el pin opuesto, repite varias veces esta operación hasta que se desolde, en cuanto al componente en corto pienso que te será mejor partirlo a la mitad para retirarlo por partes, saludos


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos a todos, les cuento que creo haber encontrado el desaparecido mosfet P, jajajajaaaa es un (H15) ustedes me dirán si es o no. El problema está en que no logro que mi rustica estación de calor trabaje bien, me quema el cuerpo del componente pero no derrite el estaño. Hice lo que me recomendaron de estañar el componente para luego levantarlo y nada. Tengo que ver cómo mejoro mi estación, jajajaaa.



Con el cautín le añades mas soldadura y lo empujas de a poco con el mismo cautin , practica en otra placa.


----------



## Yankimoto

Hola, tengo problemas con la fuente externa de la caja decodificadora Gelect 1209. Al conectarla el led se quedaba en verde, no hacia la rutina de volverse al rojo. Al revisar la fuente habia un capacitor electrolito en mal estado, era de 1000uF y solo tenia unos 400, lo reemplace y ya funciona la cajita, pero se ven como unas rayas en la imagen q suben (no se como describirlo bien) y ya revise los demás capacitores y están bien. Con otra fuente no hace lo de las rayas. Tienen algun esquema de la fuente o alguna idea de que pudiera ser. Gracias!


----------



## darielarmengol@gmail

Hola, mi caja decodificadora Gelect hd-hl1209 dió olor a quemado, veo carbonizado un elemento cerca del USB. No Lee la memoria ahora. El elemento es algo que a su lado se nombra Q8.
Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

darielarmengol@gmail dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar?


 
Una foto clara podría ayudar


----------



## El Comy

darielarmengol@gmail dijo:


> Hola mi caja decodificadora gelect hd-hl1209 dió olor a quemado veo carbonizado un elemento cerca del USB. No Lee la memoria ahora. El elemento es algo que a su lado se nombra Q8.
> Alguien me puede ayudar?


Saludos…

Yo tuve un problema parecido aunque no se me quemó el mosfet Q8 pero si se dañó. La causa de mi problema provenía desde el conector o puerto USB que tenía los pines interiores levantado y se habían unido los 5 vol con GND. Lo solucioné cambiando el conector y dejando Q8 aunque como está dañado siempre hay 5 vol en el puerto USB ya que este mosfet es quien controla ese voltaje. Además me recomendaron en este foro que eliminara R14 si no usaba amplificador de señal. No soy experto, de igual modo espere a los que sí lo son, jajjaajajjaaa


----------



## Alvo2098

Hola, alguien me puede decir cual es este componente, o su función, o su nombre, es que la mía se quemó y desapareció el componente. Está señalado en rojo.


----------



## darielarmengol@gmail

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una foto clara podría ayudar


Se ve el elemento quemado, desde que hizo el corte no Lee las memorias, enciende bien y se ven los canales  pero USB nada.


----------



## ane1983

Saludos amigos. La caja decodificadora HL1209 al intentar actualizarla se apaga. Podrían comentarme algo sobre esto. Tendrá problema el micro o la memoria?


----------



## Eldys Lima

cbauta dijo:


> Tengo un problema con mi caja descodificadora gelect hd-hl1209, la conecto a la corriente enciende el led verde par de segundos y pasa a stanby (led rojo), hasta ahí todo bien pero cuando la enciendo por el mando se pone en verde unos segundos y se vuelve a poner en rojo, nunca llega a dar video, alguien sabe que puede ser ?


Saludos. Revisa el cargador de la cajita. A veces el capacitor de salida de la fuente se deteriora y no muestra deformación o ningún síntoma de que este dañado. sin embargo lo está. Eso a veces evita que la cajita encienda correctamente, prueba con otro cargador a ver si funciona.
Saludos a todos. La cajita GELECT HD1209 tiene un micro MSD7831. ¿Alguno de ustedes tiene un diagrama de pines o datasheet de este integrado?


Alvo2098 dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir cual es este componente, o su función, o su nombre, es que la mía se quemó y desapareció el componente. Está señalado en rojo.


Mira, según la posición y la cantidad de pines parece ser el integrado de audio


----------



## Eldys Lima

Revisen esto los interesados. Saludos
Saludos. Adjunto plano fuente caja konka. Espero les sirva.


----------



## unmonje

Alvo2098 dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir cual es este componente, o su función, o su nombre, es que la mía se quemó y desapareció el componente. Está señalado en rojo.


Solo para que quede claro.
Generalmente, para que desaparezca un componente como ese, las líneas de circuito impreso suelen desaparecer antes, porque los electrones vienen de la fuente de alimentación o algun capacitor de fuente y se necesita mucha potencia de corriente para hacer desintegrar uno de esos componentes. Tal vez por eso nadie le respondió al respecto.


----------



## Automatico

Tengo problemas con el mando de una descodificadora GELECT HD-HL 1209 cuando presiona las siguientes teclas Grabar, TMS, Repetir e Ir a, me sale en pantalla Canal 5 ,esto me paso cuando pulse para grabar, despues me di cuenta que lo hace en todas las teclas de la ultima fila del teclado, por tal razon no me graba. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme


----------



## unmonje

Una pregunta.....En esa misma Fila de las teclas TMS, GRABAR, REPETIR e IR A....   ¿ tambien esta el numero 5? 
Podria ser que el control remoto,  esté sucio por dentro en el teclado o mas lugares...
LA gente lo suele llenar de restos de comida gracituz... SE debe limpiar primero todo escrupulozamente con agua y jabon... poner al sol o secador una par de horas y re armar el control.
Si no es eso se puede haber quedado SIN BARRIDO de columnas, porque los controles remotos usan teclado matrizado en filas y columnas.


----------



## Eldys Lima

caballero aqui les dejo el esquematico de las cajitas gelect. Enjoy


----------



## unmonje

¿ Aquí donde ? .......................¿y Karina  y la moto ?


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos…

Estuve alejado del foro porque fui positivo a la covid pero ya estoy de regreso gracias a Dios. Les escribo porque me llegó una caja descodificadora de estas Gelect HD-HL1209 con el siguiente defecto: Al conectar la fuente a la red eléctrica trata de prender pero no lo logra, parpadea el led con color verde y luego retorna a Staby (led Rojo).

¿Cuál puede ser la causa de la falla?

Gracias a todos de antemano…


----------



## Eldys Lima

Saludos. Ahora si.


----------



## Eldys Lima

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Estuve alejado del foro porque fui positivo a la covid pero ya estoy de regreso gracias a Dios. Les escribo porque me llegó una caja descodificadora de estas Gelect HD-HL1209 con el siguiente defecto: Al conectar la fuente a la red eléctrica trata de prender pero no lo logra, parpadea el led con color verde y luego retorna a Staby (led Rojo).
> 
> ¿Cuál puede ser la causa de la falla?
> 
> Gracias a todos de antemano…


Compadre. revisa en el adaptador de 5V 2 A que los filtros de salida no estén defectuosos. si están medio inflados debes cambiarlos. y si no lo están cámbialos igual para asegurarte. Prueba y veras. Lo otro que pueda ser es que tengas un cortocircuito en alguno de los circuitos que deben alimentarse al encenderse la cajita. debes ir verificando uno por uno a ver que encuentras. adjunte en un mensaje anterior el diagrama esquemático para este tipo de cajitas. busca ahí cual pueda ser la causa. Revisa la resistencia SMD R14 de 2.7 Ohm. A veces se queman debido a un mal funcionamiento del circuito de alimentación de la antena sobrecargando los 5 volts. Simplemente quítala en caso de que sea eso lo que te cause el problema. Esa resistencia limita la corriente que sale hacia la alimentación de las antenas activas, aquí en cuba casi nadie usa eso, así que al quitarla no estas haciendo mucho daño e igual la cajita va a funcionar correctamente. Esas cajitas el firmware sufrió una modificación porque la alimentación de las antenas no era posible quitarlas debido a que no se implemento en el setup de la cajita, seria bueno actualizar el firmware a la versión 26 que elimina este inconveniente. Espero te haya servido de algo. Saludos.


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Aquí donde ? .......................¿y Karina  y la moto ?


Disculpe usted mi querido unmonje. Pero espero que ahora si se pueda ver el archivo. Enjoy!!!


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Estuve alejado del foro porque fui positivo a la covid pero ya estoy de regreso gracias a Dios. Les escribo porque me llegó una caja descodificadora de estas Gelect HD-HL1209 con el siguiente defecto: Al conectar la fuente a la red eléctrica trata de prender pero no lo logra, parpadea el led con color verde y luego retorna a Staby (led Rojo).
> 
> ¿Cuál puede ser la causa de la falla?
> 
> Gracias a todos de antemano…


Me paso con un decodificador que resulto ser el adaptador de fuente, le puse otro y funciona hasta ahora. A la fuente rota le cambie un electrolítico y arranco de nuevo. Son fuente de conmutacion de 2 pesos por eso no duran


----------



## El Comy

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Compadre. revisa en el adaptador de 5V 2 A que los filtros de salida no estén defectuosos. si están medio inflados debes cambiarlos. y si no lo están cámbialos igual para asegurarte. Prueba y veras. Lo otro que pueda ser es que tengas un cortocircuito en alguno de los circuitos que deben alimentarse al encenderse la cajita. debes ir verificando uno por uno a ver que encuentras. adjunte en un mensaje anterior el diagrama esquemático para este tipo de cajitas. busca ahí cual pueda ser la causa. Revisa la resistencia SMD R14 de 2.7 Ohm. A veces se queman debido a un mal funcionamiento del circuito de alimentación de la antena sobrecargando los 5 volts. Simplemente quítala en caso de que sea eso lo que te cause el problema. Esa resistencia limita la corriente que sale hacia la alimentación de las antenas activas, aquí en cuba casi nadie usa eso, así que al quitarla no estas haciendo mucho daño e igual la cajita va a funcionar correctamente. Esas cajitas el firmware sufrió una modificación porque la alimentación de las antenas no era posible quitarlas debido a que no se implemento en el setup de la cajita, seria bueno actualizar el firmware a la versión 26 que elimina este inconveniente. Espero te haya servido de algo. Saludos.
> 
> Disculpe usted mi querido unmonje. Pero espero que ahora si se pueda ver el archivo. Enjoy!!!


Muchas gracias hermano, ahora estoy en el trabajo y eso lo hago en casa voy a revisar lo que me dices y luego comento.


unmonje dijo:


> Me paso con un decodificador que resulto ser el adaptador de fuente, le puse otro y funciona hasta ahora. A la fuente rota le cambie un electrolítico y arranco de nuevo. Son fuente de conmutacion de 2 pesos por eso no duran


Gracias por responder hermano, acá en Cuba esas fuentes no aparecen y en caso de encontrarla el costo es alto.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos…

Les cuento que destapé la fuente y efectivamente tenía el filtro de 1000 uf a 10 vol inflado, lo remplacé y prendió perfectamente la cajita. Solo me preocupa un sonido que hace la fuente como si estuviera friendo o fuga de alta frecuencia. ¿Podría trabajar el equipo con este sonido sin dañarse o es peligroso usarla así?


----------



## unmonje

Siempre uso los electroliticos de tensión mas alta, que me pueda permitir (25V para arriba) Muchas silban en alta frecuencia cuando son baratas pero no solamente . Como sea , es mas caro resolverlo, que dejarlo ser


----------



## Eldys Lima

Ese sonido es producido por que los transformadores de ferrita no están bien pegados y vibran. Métele un poco de silicona, pegamento, tape, esparadrapo o cualquier cosa que no lo deje vibrar. Unmonje tiene toda la razón. Yo he tenido malas experiencias con los componentes chinos. Son muy baratas y cada vez traen menos componentes, o sea cada vez son mas desechables. Así que si funciona y suena un poquito súbele el volumen al tv y déjalo estar, no sea que por querer resolver un problema. Te encuentres con otro mayor. Saludos
Alguien tiene por ahí los softwares para programar las cajitas con los micros Mstar o los GX3113?
Estoy tratando de entender los firmwares de esas cajitas y encontrar el irmap para poder modificar los controles de los mandos y no he encontrado nada aun que me sirva. no se en que dirección del firmware están. ya llevo tiempo en eso. Alguien que me de la luz o me diga donde buscar. Saludos.


----------



## unmonje

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Ese sonido es producido por que los transformadores de ferrita no están bien pegados y vibran. Métele un poco de silicona, pegamento, tape, esparadrapo o cualquier cosa que no lo deje vibrar. Unmonje tiene toda la razón. Yo he tenido malas experiencias con los componentes chinos. Son muy baratas y cada vez traen menos componentes, o sea cada vez son mas desechables. Así que si funciona y suena un poquito súbele el volumen al tv y déjalo estar, no sea que por querer resolver un problema. Te encuentres con otro mayor. Saludos
> Alguien tiene por ahí los softwares para programar las cajitas con los micros Mstar o los GX3113?
> Estoy tratando de entender los firmwares de esas cajitas y encontrar el irmap para poder modificar los controles de los mandos y no he encontrado nada aun que me sirva. no se en que dirección del firmware están. ya llevo tiempo en eso. Alguien que me de la luz o me diga donde buscar. Saludos.


Yo que usted enfilo para otro asunto....

*Mstar *esta virtualmente desaparecida en acción, a causa del uso indebido de tecnologías ajenas en sus desarrollos, sin pagar el correspondiente canon y contrato pertinente. Un caso serio estos ojos rasgados !!!   

En 2004, después de estar involucrado en un caso judicial en el que en un fallo de la Comisión de Comercio Internacional (ITC), MStar Semiconductor fue declarado culpable por infringir una patente en poder de Genesis Microchip para un método para mejorar imágenes en pantallas de cristal líquido ( LCD) y televisores de pantalla plana.

También  --> El 14 de octubre de 2020, la Comisión de Comercio Internacional de EE. UU. Investigó a* MStar *por presuntamente infringir patentes en poder de DIVX LLC de San Diego, California, EE. UU.

Un detalle no menor es que este fabricante NO TIENE FABRICA. Es decir que su cadena de comercialización la realiza de manera digamos.....por decirlo con algo de elegancia....mmmm.. parasitaria.


----------



## Eldys Lima

unmonje dijo:


> Yo que usted enfilo para otro asunto....
> 
> *Mstar *esta virtualmente desaparecida en acción, a causa del uso indebido de tecnologías ajenas en sus desarrollos, sin pagar el correspondiente canon y contrato pertinente. Un caso serio estos ojos rasgados !!!
> 
> En 2004, después de estar involucrado en un caso judicial en el que en un fallo de la Comisión de Comercio Internacional (ITC), MStar Semiconductor fue declarado culpable por infringir una patente en poder de Genesis Microchip para un método para mejorar imágenes en pantallas de cristal líquido ( LCD) y televisores de pantalla plana.
> 
> También  --> El 14 de octubre de 2020, la Comisión de Comercio Internacional de EE. UU. Investigó a* MStar *por presuntamente infringir patentes en poder de DIVX LLC de San Diego, California, EE. UU.
> 
> Un detalle no menor es que este fabricante NO TIENE FABRICA. Es decir que su cadena de comercialización la realiza de manera digamos.....por decirlo con algo de elegancia....mmmm.. parasitaria.


Muy aclaratorio todo eso mi querido unmonje, de nada de eso tenia conocimiento. No me sorprende. Saludos.
y para el caso de los SoC GX3113 tienes informacion?


----------



## unmonje

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Muy aclaratorio todo eso mi querido unmonje, de nada de eso tenia conocimiento. No me sorprende. Saludos.
> y para el caso de los SoC GX3113 tienes informacion?


Lamentablemente, lo que encontré de GX3113 fué exiguo,  sin dejar de considerar que, en este último lustro, hubo en mi opinión, un vaciamiento de información, en toda la red, en dirección a  solo recrear al rebaño mundial de ignorantes.


----------



## Eldys Lima

Yo me conecto a las cajitas usando el UART del SoC en este caso los chipset de MSTAR que contienen el Uboot. Aun no he podido descifrar donde se encuentra la dirección del IRMAP. Es frustrante, la verdad que estos chinos ponen a uno a pasar trabajo. Muy amable su respuesta colega y tendre que seguir su consejo, aunque debo decir que no me agrada la idea de colgar los guantes. Como decimos en Cuba. Saludos.


----------



## mirkofc

Colegas, tengo un problema con una caja decodificadora GELECT HD-HL1209, al conectarle el adaptador enciende el LED verde y no hace mas nada, el adaptador esta ok, 5V estables, las fuentes bien todas, 1.2V, 1.5V y 3.3V, ante la sospecha tambien reprograme la SPI Flash con una DUMP buena y nada de nada. Veo q se preguntó sobre este defecto pero aparentemente ningún colega ha encontrado la solución. Por lo pronto trataré de sustituir la memoria RAM q por sierto, ya le hice un reflow. Saludos a todos.


----------



## unmonje

mirkofc dijo:


> Colegas, tengo un problema con una caja decodificadora GELECT HD-HL1209, al conectarle el adaptador enciende el LED verde y no hace mas nada, el adaptador esta ok, 5V estables, las fuentes bien todas, 1.2V, 1.5V y 3.3V, ante la sospecha tambien reprograme la SPI Flash con una DUMP buena y nada de nada. Veo q se preguntó sobre este defecto pero aparentemente ningún colega ha encontrado la solución. Por lo pronto trataré de sustituir la memoria RAM q por sierto, ya le hice un reflow. Saludos a todos.


Me pasó con uno de otra marca que hacia lo mismo, resulto ser que el adaptador de fuente había perdido su capacidad para generar 5 voltios. generaba 4 , el led  del adaptador encendia pero no le alcanzaba para ponerse en marcha.
Cambie el capacitor de la fuente y volvió a la vida.
En las fuentes de conmutación  los capacitores de filtro envejecen rápidamente debido a la fatiga por la frecuencia alta a la que trabajan.


----------



## mirkofc

Este no es el caso, los 5V se mantienen estables, ademas la alimenté con mi fuente del taller y lo mismo.


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa
mirkofc, lamentablemente la única solución es sustituir la  tarjeta de circuito impreso completa, si al conectar el adaptador de 5 Volts, muestra el LED en color verde, y tienes todos los voltajes de los convertidores DC-DC bien, además ya hiciste flasheo de la SPI Flash, la causa de la falla está en la rotura de la continuidad de alguno de los pases entre las dos caras del circuito impreso y que están debajo de la memoria RAM
Saludos 
KareDany


----------



## mirkofc

Muchas gracias KarrDany, asi mismo, mis sospechas ya estaban enfocadas en la RAM, de hecho tengo una HD-AA1604 con el mismo defecto y todo apunta a lo mismo. Saludos para todos los colegas.


----------



## hellfire4

Mapa de Voltajes GELECT SD-HL215B |
					






					doctorbios.cubava.cu


----------



## Ciroco

E*H* adaptado fuentes de dvd en algunas cajitas que trabajan con 5 *V*olt*.
H*ay unas que trabajan con 12 *V* y 2 *A*mperes con fuente externa que no e*H* logrado encontrar una fuente para ella *¿ M*e dan una idea *?*


----------



## ecapirro

Buenas*. ¿A*lguien podr*í*a facilitarme el dump de una soyea hdp160*?*


----------



## leonel90618

ecapirro dijo:


> Buenas*. ¿A*lguien podr*í*a facilitarme el dump de una soyea hdp160*?*


----------



## leonel90618

Gelect Hdp125 probada


----------



## leonel90618

Runch dtt1900 v1.2 probada
SOYEA MINI sdp160 probada


----------



## Leo123

*H*ola*.
¿*Alguien puede ayudarme con mi caja decodificadora Gelect HD-AA 1604*?* No me da señal de TV*.
C*uando la pongo en búsqueda de canales automático*, *casi al instante me aparece una ventanilla de una carita feliz con un letrero que desaparece al instante*, *por lo que no s*é* qu*é* dice.
Gracias y espero ayuda.


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa 
Si las dimensiones físicas (altura y diámetro) son semejantes puedes sustituirlo sin problema alguno,ese capacitor electrolítico en la fuente tiene por función filtrar la  componete de alta frecuencia de la fuente conmutada de la caja decodificadora de TV Digital, así que 1000uf por 680 uf está bien, saludos


----------



## silva59

Tengo una caja Haier hdmb2000/t, que al encender solo se prende el led rojo y no da ninguna señal. ¿ Cómo debo proceder para encontrar la falla? Les adjunto imagen.


----------



## switchxxi

silva59 dijo:


> ¿ Cómo debo proceder para encontrar la falla?



Mínimo tester en mano, paciencia e internet al alcance, leyendo todo el hilo para ir comprobando de a poco las alimentaciones. (Internet es útil para buscar las hojas de datos de los IC reguladores y poder calcular, en base a ello, que tensión debería dar en la salida si es que esa información faltase).


----------



## martinezwolf744

Sahec dijo:


> Buenas tardes, me podrían ayudar enviando los planos o una foto( de la placa)de una caja decodificadora gelect hd-hl1209


Saludos*. T*engo el mismo problema*. ¿R*esolviste algún manual de servicio*?*


----------



## Asterix95

Hola tengo una caja decodificadora HD-HL1209 que la conecto a la corriente y se me pone el les en verde y no cambia a rojo unas veces se queda en verde fijo y otras intermitentes , no sale logo ni nada en pantalla que podría ser esto , saludos ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Asterix95 dijo:


> Hola tengo una caja decodificadora HD-HL1209 que la conecto a la corriente y se me pone el les en verde y no cambia a rojo unas veces se queda en verde fijo y otras intermitentes , no sale logo ni nada en pantalla que podría ser esto , saludos ?



Por favor lee el tema completo !


----------



## altragar

Hola... Quiero saber que mando es compatible con la gelect  1604


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaa
El control remoto compatible para la GELECT HD1604 es el mando Universal KT-1440, saludos


----------



## error

Hola amigos del foro, alguien a podido pasarle el firmware a alguna cajita de estas cubanas con el mstar isp utility ?


----------



## piter1988

leonel90618 dijo:


> Runch dtt1900 v1.2 probada
> SOYEA MINI sdp160 probada



*G*racias*,* me sal*v*aste la vida.


----------



## Ernesto74

elgriego dijo:


> Esa sustancia pegagosa estimado es un tipo de hongo,que se forma en la goma de los teclados,,lo podes guardar en condiciones pristinas,pero con el tiempo aparece eso.Mas o menos como las bacterias que se comen el policarbonato de los cd. Quizas la venganza de la naturaleza.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Con cloro al 0.1% se puede limpiar ese hongo y demora en aparecer otra vez


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba…

Les escribo porque acá tengo nuevamente aquella cajita que hace un tiempo reparamos, la que tenía en cortocircuito el conector USB y el mosfet asociado a este puerto. En esta ocasión me la traen porque no prende, pensé que podría ser la fuente pero la misma tiene los 5.2 vol estables y al hacerle prueba de consumo con una bombilla para autos el filamento prendió, muy leve porque dicha bombilla es de 24 vol pero prendió. Cuando mido el voltaje de la fuente antes de ponerla a la cajita tengo los 5.2 vol pero al ponerla se cae por debajo de 1 vol. Hay un condensador CMD cerca del conector HDMI que me mide cortocircuito. ¿Éste podría ser el causante de la falla?


¿Cuál sería el protocolo a seguir para identificar e intentar reparar esta falla?


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cuál sería el protocolo a seguir para identificar e intentar reparar esta falla?


Las placas con componentes superficiales y/o SMD, suelen usar capacitores no muy tolerantes a la inestabilidad eléctrica y los circuitos integrados tampoco son tolerantes a los cambios de tensión aunque sean "ruidos" transitorios.. Asi que SI, puede ser perfectamente.
En mi país, de 30 años para atrás, era común tener deficiencias y bailoteos en la tensión de la RED domestica, de a poco se fueron solucionando haciendo grandes inversiones, siempre queda algo, pero ahora todo es bastante mejor en términos generales.
A manera de ejemplo, era raro tener 220 VCA, hoy incluso es comun tener 230VCA. En las horas de consumo alto los 220 solian mantenerse en 210 e incluso mas bajo y en momento terribles llegaba a 190 y se necesitaban elevadores de tensión en algunos casos. Todo sobrevivía a causa de que las válvulas eran mas tolerantes a estas deficiencias pero los chips actuales no pueden y los fabricantes asumen que, tu RED debe estar bien hecha o te lo pierdes.  
El protocolo es sumamente lógico.
Ir levantando lo que está conectado a la línea de alimentación hasta que el corto desaparezca.
-cortar la línea de alimentación del impreso en algún punto, cerca de la mitad de la placa y ver que pasa.
-Del lado donde continúa el corto es donde está el problema.
-Luego continuar con la mitad de esa mitad y así susesivamente.
Con 2 o 3 cortos de CUTTER deberías hallarlo.


----------



## KareDany

Sube foto de la tarjeta de circuito impreso señalando el capacitor en corto, saludos
Esta caja decodificadora de TV Digital en su diseño de circuito impreso presenta varias inductancias SMD en sus diferentes circuitos de alimentación de DC , que ayudan a realizar el procedimiento descrito anteriormente por unmonje sin necesidad de cortar con cutter las pistas de cobre del circuito impreso.


----------



## El Comy

unmonje dijo:


> Las placas con componentes superficiales y/o SMD, suelen usar capacitores no muy tolerantes a la inestabilidad eléctrica y los circuitos integrados tampoco son tolerantes a los cambios de tensión aunque sean "ruidos" transitorios.. Asi que SI, puede ser perfectamente.
> En mi país, de 30 años para atrás, era común tener deficiencias y bailoteos en la tensión de la RED domestica, de a poco se fueron solucionando haciendo grandes inversiones, siempre queda algo, pero ahora todo es bastante mejor en términos generales.
> A manera de ejemplo, era raro tener 220 VCA, hoy incluso es comun tener 230VCA. En las horas de consumo alto los 220 solian mantenerse en 210 e incluso mas bajo y en momento terribles llegaba a 190 y se necesitaban elevadores de tensión en algunos casos. Todo sobrevivía a causa de que las válvulas eran mas tolerantes a estas deficiencias pero los chips actuales no pueden y los fabricantes asumen que, tu RED debe estar bien hecha o te lo pierdes.
> El protocolo es sumamente lógico.
> Ir levantando lo que está conectado a la línea de alimentación hasta que el corto desaparezca.
> -cortar la línea de alimentación del impreso en algún punto, cerca de la mitad de la placa y ver que pasa.
> -Del lado donde continúa el corto es donde está el problema.
> -Luego continuar con la mitad de esa mitad y así susesivamente.
> Con 2 o 3 cortos de CUTTER deberías hallarlo.


Muchas gracias por responder hermano, seguiré sus indicaciones para ver si doy con la falla.


KareDany dijo:


> Sube foto de la tarjeta de circuito impreso señalando el capacitor en corto, saludos
> Esta caja decodificadora de TV Digital en su diseño de circuito impreso presenta varias inductancias SMD en sus diferentes circuitos de alimentación de DC , que ayudan a realizar el procedimiento descrito anteriormente por unmonje sin necesidad de cortar con cutter las pistas de cobre del circuito impreso.


Ahora estoy en el trabajo, cuando esté en casa tomo algunas fotos y las subo. Gracias por responder.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos...
Les cuento que estuve revisando el equipo y tengo cortocircuito entre el positivo y gnd del conector USB (4 ohms) preparé unas fotos luego las subo.
Esos  (4 ohms) no son normal verdad?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

No, no creo que le guste a la fuente. 
Toca levantar el condensador a ver.


----------



## El Comy




----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En el Jack de alimentación también da corto supongo. Comprueba el conector y U22.
Los condensadores smd que desoldaste necesitan volver a soldarlos bien, sobre todo el mas grande, está sujeto por los pelos.


----------



## El Comy

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Comprueba el conector y U22.


Ese lo medí y no me da corto.


----------



## analogico

pruebalo con una fuente de 5V con una resistencia en serie de unos 5 ohm
eso limitara la corriente a 1A  y evitara que la fuente se proteja

luego toca todos los componentes, el que esta en corto estará  caliente


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> Ese lo medí y no me da corto.


Lamento que no esté haciendo lo que le sugerí desde el principio. Corte la linea de +5 a mitad de la placa y vea de que lado queda el corto, sino va a terminar levantando todo y puede que lo muerto sea un chip no necesariamente un capacitor que se suelen pinchar por sobre tension pero raro que se pongan en corto, mas bien pierden capacidad. Los cortos los hacen los chips la mas de las veces
Una buena es seguir la linea de 5 voltios hasta el procesador y levantarle la alimentación, es bastante probable que esté muerto.


----------



## El Comy

unmonje dijo:


> Lamento que no esté haciendo lo que le sugerí desde el principio


Disculpen hermano pero en verdad no tengo las mejores condiciones, destreza ni habilidad para ciertas maniobras como esa. Esos equipos le cuestan mucho a los dueños y temo dejarlo peor que como está, jajajaja. Trabajo con una Lupita muy pequeña y un cautín inventado por mi que apenas calienta los puntos conectados a tierra por la gran disipación que tienen estás placas.


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> Disculpen hermano pero en verdad no tengo las mejores condiciones, destreza ni habilidad para ciertas maniobras como esa. Esos equipos le cuestan mucho a los dueños y temo dejarlo peor que como está, jajajaja. Trabajo con una Lupita muy pequeña y un cautín inventado por mi que apenas calienta los puntos conectados a tierra por la gran disipación que tienen estás placas.


Esta bien, entendemos que hace lo mejor que sabe y puede, no era un reporche solo un recordatorio por si acaso. No conozco sus dificultades pero me las puedo imaginar. He trabajado mucha veces con casi nada en "campo". He arreglado un "mouse" con sorbete de gaseosas y cera de velas por ejemplo.


----------



## El Comy

unmonje dijo:


> Esta bien, entendemos que hace lo mejor que sabe y puede, no era un reporche solo un recordatorio por si acaso. No conozco sus dificultades pero me las puedo imaginar. He trabajado mucha veces con casi nada en "campo". He arreglado un "mouse" con sorbete de gaseosas y cera de velas por ejemplo.


Ok, gracias por entender, voy a intentar probar lo que me recomienda analógico con mucho cuidado.


analogico dijo:


> pruebalo con una fuente de 5V con una resistencia en serie de unos 5 ohm
> eso limitara la corriente a 1A  y evitara que la fuente se proteja
> 
> luego toca todos los componentes, el que esta en corto estará  caliente


Esto podría hacerlo con la misma fuente del equipo pero conectando la resistencia en serie?


----------



## KareDany

Acá estoy adjuntando este esquema que acabo de dibujar donde se observan los convertidores DC-DC de esta STB GELECT, también los MOSFET que conmutan los +5 Volts y 3.3 Volts. Si tienes corto en la entrada de + 5 Volts, levantaría L4 y después L11, si el corto persiste , entonces levanto U10 (convertidor DC-DC de 1.2 Volts) y después U9 (convertidor DC-DC de 3.3 Volts), si aún persiste el corto entonces a revisar los capacitores SMD que van quedando entre el conector de entrada de +5 Volts y los componentes levantados, para utilizar este método necesitarás una estación de soldar con compresor de aire caliente para facilitar la tarea ( tal vez en el taller de un colega) saludos y éxitos en la tarea


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Una pregunta ¿qué pasó con R14?


----------



## KareDany

Espero no hayan vuelto a conectar R14 en la tarjeta PCB, no la necesita si no se está utilizando un amplificador de antena (booster). En el mensaje 81 se habla acerca de esta falla.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Según se ve en la foto o voló o la volaron con pistas incluidas.


----------



## KareDany

Así fue, esta STB GELECT ya se había reparado en un mensaje anterior de este tema, el conector USB había puesto en corto los +5 Volts, se recomendó desconectar R14


----------



## El Comy

KareDany dijo:


> Espero no hayan vuelto a conectar R14 en la tarjeta PCB, no la necesita si no se está utilizando un amplificador de antena (booster)


No la volví a conectar, la pista estaba así antes de levantarla.


KareDany dijo:


> Así fue, esta STB GELECT ya se había reparado en un mensaje anterior de este tema, el conector USB había puesto en corto los +5 Volts, se recomendó desconectar R14


Exactamente, es la misma.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Me sonaban las fotos y me di una vuelta por todos los mensajes anteriores y ya lo recordé. 
Lástima que @El Comy no entienda bien los esquemas, le ayudaría a seguir las diferentes líneas a comprobar.
Pero avanza mucho.


----------



## leonel90618

El Comy dijo:


> Les cuento que estuve revisando el equipo y tengo cortocircuito entre el positivo y gnd del conector USB (4 ohms) preparé unas fotos luego las subo.
> Esos (4 ohms) no son normal verdad?


Hay grandes posibilidades de que q17 y q8 estén en corto circuito.


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Ok, gracias por entender, voy a intentar probar lo que me recomienda analógico con mucho cuidado.
> 
> Esto podría hacerlo con la misma fuente del equipo pero conectando la resistencia en serie?



Si, si queres mas cuidado prueba primero con una resistencia de 10  Ohm para limitar a 500 mA.


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, ayer no pude hacer nada porque nos quitaron la corriente desde las 06:00 pm hasta las 12:00 am por problema de generación eléctrica en el país. Hoy, (si no me la quitan) voy a implementar todo lo que me han sugerido y luego les comento, mil gracias a todos por la colaboración esperemos que podamos repararla, jajajaajajaa.


----------



## Eldys Lima

Saludos. Mi querido el Comy. He estado fuera de las redes por conectividad. Ese corto no es en los capacitores sms. Es en el convertidor Dc en Dc. Los integrados de 6 platicas smd. Esa placa tiene dos. Uno genera los 3.3v y el otro 1.2v el vcore. Olvídate de los capacitores. Busca ahí. Por lo general es el de los 1.2V
Cuando mides en la entrada del Jack de alimentación y te da en corte ve directo a esos convertidores. En el plano está clarito.
Cuando mides en la entrada del Jack de alimentación y te da en corte ve directo a esos convertidores. En el plano está clarito.
Disculpen la redundancia.


----------



## El Comy

Eldys Lima dijo:


> Saludos. Mi querido el Comy. He estado fuera de las redes por conectividad. Ese corto no es en los capacitores sms. Es en el convertidor Dc en Dc. Los integrados de 6 platicas smd. Esa placa tiene dos. Uno genera los 3.3v y el otro 1.2v el vcore. Olvídate de los capacitores. Busca ahí. Por lo general es el de los 1.2V
> Cuando mides en la entrada del Jack de alimentación y te da en corte ve directo a esos convertidores. En el plano está clarito.
> Cuando mides en la entrada del Jack de alimentación y te da en corte ve directo a esos convertidores. En el plano está clarito.
> Disculpen la redundancia.


Muchas gracias hermano, al mismo tiempo les ofrezco disculpas por no haber seguido la reparación. Sucede que los dueños prefirieron llevar el equipo a otra persona con mayores recursos y experiencia. Otra reparación que se me va de las manos, jajaja, se que con ella hubiera aprendido mucho pero en otra ocasión será, de igual modo gracias a todos. Un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


----------



## Fabian*2022

Hola.
Tengo una caja descodificadora GELECT HD-AA1604, cuando la conecto a la corriente el LED enciende en color verde y no deja de parpadear, no da imagen ni hace más nada.
Saben que pueda ser?
Saludos


----------



## unmonje

Fabian*2022 dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo una caja descodificadora GELECT HD-AA1604, cuando la conecto a la corriente el LED enciende en color verde y no deja de parpadear, no da imagen ni hace más nada.
> Saben que pueda ser?
> Saludos


1-Puede que no pueda arrancar o el consumo de algo lo resetea constantemente tal vez porque la fuente anda mal 
2-O si lo hace, nunca termina la búsqueda del canal preseleccionado por omisión, tal vez porque, el sintonizador esté roto.


----------



## Eldys Lima

Fabian*2022 dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo una caja descodificadora GELECT HD-AA1604, cuando la conecto a la corriente el LED enciende en color verde y no deja de parpadear, no da imagen ni hace más nada.
> Saben que pueda ser?
> Saludos



Nunca he visto esa falla hermano. Empieza por lo básico.
1 Cambia adaptador dc. Transformador 
2 Cambia capacitores electrolíticos de la placa en el interior de la cajita 
3 Revisa los voltajes de los convertidores dc/Dc 
4 Reprograma spi flash. Si no has resuelto con eso y si das con lo que es nos dices. Saludos


----------



## error

Hola amigos del foro, quisiera saber si alguien ha podido repara caja gelect hd-wa17


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa, GELECT 1604
Se trata de un convertidor DC-DC SY8113, en este caso específico entrega 3.3 Volts, saludos
KareDany
También sirve STI3470, adjunto ambos datasheets


----------



## yeniselav

Buentas tardes, mis disculpas pero no se donde postear esta pregunta...tengo en mi poder una caja Eplutus DVB-125T que al parecer la trajeron de Rusia...queria saber si con alguna reprogramacion pueda servir para recibir la señal cubana ?. Agradecido de antemanos si alguien ha visto este modelo y me pueda ayudar.


----------



## yuniels86

Alguien tiene el firmware de la caja gelect HD aa1604???


----------



## Yasmani lopez

https://doctorbios.cubava.cu/
		



Espero les sirva saludos desde cuba


----------



## Noslen

Hola, tengo un problema con esta caja Decodificadora*,* la misma no llegaba a estar en Stand by, revis*é* la fuente y tenía el condensador de 1000 microFaradios en mal estado*,* lo rempla*cé* y ya llega a encender el LED rojo, pero ya no hace más nada, no enciende. Med*í* el estabilizador de voltaje 1.5 y no tengo ningún valor de voltage, q*ue* pudiera estar provocando q*ue* no exista voltage*.*


----------



## unmonje

Noslen dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con esta caja Decodificadora la misma no llegaba a estar en Stand by, revise la fuente y tenía el condensador de 1000microfaradio en mal estado lo remplase y ya llega a encender el LED rojo, pero ya no hace más nada, no enciende. Medi el estabilizador de voltaje 1.5 y no tengo ningún valor de voltage, q pudiera estar provocando q no exista voltage


¿ Sumergido en aguas de huracan ? Esa sería una posibilidad clara.
Si la carga es muy alta, por algun exceso de consumo causado por desperfecto, la fuente podria caer a 1,5 voltios


----------



## Noslen

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Sumergido en aguas de huracan ? Esa sería una posibilidad clara.
> Si la carga es muy alta, por algun exceso de consumo causado por desperfecto, la fuente podria caer a 1,5 voltios


La fuente se mantiene en 5volt, pero en estos dos elementos están en 0


----------



## unmonje

Noslen dijo:


> La fuente se mantiene en 5volt, pero en estos dos elementos están en 0


Aqui las tensiones tipicas correctas   Si no hay 3,3 en ningun lado , está KAPUT
Puede haber muerto por cientos de maneras. No hacemos adivinación.


----------



## KareDany

Holaaaaaa 
En el mensaje número 178 de este tema se encuentra adjuntado el esquema de la caja decodificadora de TV Digital GELECT HD-HL1209, 
El circuito integrado mencionado de 5 pines (U3) es el que alimenta con + 5 Volts el amplificador o booster de antena (en el caso que la antena tenga booster), por lo que se puede retirar de la tarjeta de circuito impreso (junto con R14) y la caja decodificadora seguirá funcionando bien con excepción de la alimentación del booster mencionado anteriormente, se adjunta foto con U3 y R14 retirados de la tarjeta, saludos
Acá la foto del circuito impreso, al que se le ha retirado U3 y R14


----------

